
Open source software took over the world - ceohockey60
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/12/how-open-source-software-took-over-the-world/
======
pieterr
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18895289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18895289)

